# ePlus burn out



## SkyBlueWaters (Mar 11, 2016)

I have been doing this since it rolled out. While I was partially successful in retrading, there have been headaches and problems with the uncertainty.

After about a year or so doing this, I am burnt out looking for latest upgrade.

Anyone else experiencing ePlus burn out?


----------



## taterhed (Mar 11, 2016)

Traded my MGR studio for 2br Waiohai in Feb this year.  

Not burned-out, just worn-out!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2016)

I just don't look as often unless I am desperate or it gets very short notice. I find the really short notices are the best time to get a good upgrade. The good stuff is drying up quicker than it used. If my original is a studio forget about it. I'm not even looking until short notice. Every once in a while I will check for the trade power bug but I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Mar 11, 2016)

I guess my problem is I have to tag along ten other people... Perhaps, if it were only me and the immediate family, I wouldn't be so burned out.

I will stop inviting people to reunions of sorts. Then, I don't have to buy ePlus for the bigger room.

Oh, Waiohai is so worth it. You will forget all your troubles.


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a late deposit - not eplus - but I feel addicted to constantly checking to see what's out there so I understand. I've seen some great last minute options within 60 days window. On the RCI side I was able to grab a 3 bedroom home with pool at Houses at Summer Bay for only 11 TPUs which I think is a bargain.  I wish II and RCI would let people stay logged in longer. I like to check throughout the day and it seems like I'm always "timed out" and have to log in again and again just to take a quick pick. I know it's a first world problem but oh well.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 11, 2016)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I guess my problem is I have to tag along ten other people... Perhaps, if it were only me and the immediate family, I wouldn't be so burned out.
> 
> I will stop inviting people to reunions of sorts. Then, I don't have to buy ePlus for the bigger room.
> 
> Oh, Waiohai is so worth it. You will forget all your troubles.



I have 8 without even inviting anyone else. We did a studio once when we just had one child and it was ok but not preferable. Definitely impossible (impractical) now.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2016)

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I guess my problem is I have to tag along ten other people... Perhaps, if it were only me and the immediate family, I wouldn't be so burned out.
> 
> I will stop inviting people to reunions of sorts. Then, I don't have to buy ePlus for the bigger room.
> 
> Oh, Waiohai is so worth it. You will forget all your troubles.



I don't invite other people along until we know we have the room capacity to put them.



Weimaraner said:


> I have a late deposit - not eplus - but I feel addicted to constantly checking to see what's out there so I understand. I've seen some great last minute options within 60 days window. On the RCI side I was able to grab a 3 bedroom home with pool at Houses at Summer Bay for only 11 TPUs which I think is a bargain.  I wish II and RCI would let people stay logged in longer. I like to check throughout the day and it seems like I'm always "timed out" and have to log in again and again just to take a quick pick. I know it's a first world problem but oh well.



II has started having their system time a user out if they are not active. It is a real pain.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Mar 17, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> II has started having their system time a user out if they are not active. It is a real pain.



Indeed, this is extremely annoying especially since the timeout is so short.  What I do sometimes is use an auto-refresh browser add-on to keep me logged in.  The only problem is that the search results page requires an "Ok" when it reloads so I have to leave a different page on refresh and then go back to the search results when I return.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 17, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Indeed, this is extremely annoying especially since the timeout is so short.  What I do sometimes is use an auto-refresh browser add-on to keep me logged in.  The only problem is that the search results page requires an "Ok" when it reloads so I have to leave a different page on refresh and then go back to the search results when I return.



Instead of an auto refresh you can use a mouse and keyboard macro to keep the search running. I have never found that the auto refresh actually refreshes search results but it does keep you logged in. A macro does both since it duplicates the actual process.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 17, 2016)

I am looking to re-trade weeks for full exchange fees because I didn't realize I got three identical matches for Newport Coast.  If only I was more on top of things!  I only needed one, so Rick and I could go to Disneyland before the holidays.  We have the luxury of avoiding the park when it gets crowded.  

Rick was looking at our other II account (associated with Shell) and saw the two additional matches.  I think I probably got emails, but I am not at all sure.  So now I am trying to get something for 2017 with those weeks.  2016 is all planned out, and we do love to take care of our granddaughter for her working mama and papa. 

I am somewhat concerned.  I look and nothing.  Maybe by early October Marriott will deposit some great stuff for 2017.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Instead of an auto refresh you can use a mouse and keyboard macro to keep the search running. I have never found that the auto refresh actually refreshes search results but it does keep you logged in. A macro does both since it duplicates the actual process.



I find Auto Refresh Plus add-in for Google works good for this also.


----------

